# María (diminutivo)



## Muchacha Del Sur

Y entonces ¿cuál sería el diminutivo con el que se llama a las mujeres que se llaman María?
No me imagino llamar a una amiga que se llama María, "marica" 
Intenté buscar por internet, pero no encuentro nada. Me propusieron "mariquita" pero esa palabra también tiene un significado que no gusta mucho, aunque también significa "coccinelle"


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¿Te gusta *Marieta*? Es uno de tantos


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> Y entonces ¿cuál sería el diminutivo con el que se llama a las mujeres que se llaman María?
> No me imagino llamar a una amiga que se llama María, "marica"
> Intenté buscar por internet, pero no encuentro nada. Me propusieron "mariquita" pero esa palabra también tiene un significado que no gusta mucho, aunque también significa "coccinelle"


 
María,  su diminutivo, en México es Mary


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Te gusta *Marieta*? Es uno de tantos


 
Sí que me gusta! Gracias! ¿Se podría agregar un diminutivo a Marieta? Por ejemplo: Marietica (-ica), Marietiquita (-ica + -ita), Marietita (-ita)...
De todos modos, muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## Irama

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> Y entonces ¿cuál sería el diminutivo con el que se llama a las mujeres que se llaman María?
> No me imagino llamar a una amiga que se llama María, "marica"
> Intenté buscar por internet, pero no encuentro nada. Me propusieron "mariquita" pero esa palabra también tiene un significado que no gusta mucho, aunque también significa "coccinelle"


 
Marica y Mariquita son antiguos apodos de María. Por acá ya no se usan. Pero están Mari, Marita, Marucha, Maruchi.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> Sí que me gusta! Gracias! ¿Se podría agregar un diminutivo a Marieta? Por ejemplo: Marietica (-ica), Marietiquita (-ica + -ita), Marietita (-ita)...
> De todos modos, muchísimas gracias!!


 
Marieta es clásico  hasta tiene un corrido de la Revolución. 

Marieta, no seas coqueta,
porque los hombres son muy malos,
prometen muchos regalos
y lo que dan son puros palos.

Su mamá dijo a Marieta:
deja ya la presunción,
déjate crecer el pelo
y el vestido tan rabón.​


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> ¿Se podría agregar un diminutivo a Marieta? Por ejemplo: Marietica (-ica), Marietiquita (-ica + -ita), Marietita (-ita)...


 
Sí, por supuesto, los diminutivos que quieras: a mí el que me suena mejor es *Marietilla*.


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

JuanitooCarlos said:


> María, su diminutivo, en México es Mary


 


			
				Irama said:
			
		

> Marica y Mariquita son antiguos apodos de María. Por acá ya no se usan. Pero están Mari, Marita, Marucha, Maruchi.


 
Muchas gracias!!!! 
Acaban de proponerme:
*Marita* 
*Mariona*, *Marieta* (catalán). 
*Maruxa*, qui est passé en espagnol comme *Maruja* (gallego) 
*Maritxu* (pron. _Marítchou_ en vasco)

Pero según la Rae, acerca de Maruja:
(Hipocorístico del n. p. _María_).

*1. *f. despect. coloq. Ama de casa de bajo nivel cultural.

Me gusta mucho Maruchi/cha


----------



## Peón

Voto por* Marita.*


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡¡Ah!! ¿Había que votar?  Entonces yo voto por *María*, sin diminutivos.


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡¡Ah!! ¿Había que votar?  Entonces yo voto por *María*, sin diminutivos.


 
Pero como hago si quiero hablar de forma afectiva/cariñosa con mi amiga que se llama Maríaaaa ??  No puedo llamarla María simplemente


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> Pero como hago si quiero hablar de forma afectiva/cariñosa con mi amiga que se llama Maríaaaa ??  No puedo llamarla María simplemente


 
Para mí, el nombre ya lo dice todo . Pero es cuestión de gustos... evidentemente.


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> *Mariona*, *Marieta* (catalán).



Sí, Mariona y Marieta son los hipocorísticos habituales de María en zonas catalanoparlantes. *Marieta*, además, es el equivalente catalán al español *mariquita*, en todos los sentidos de término.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, Mariona y Marieta son los hipocorísticos habituales de María en zonas *catalanoparlantes*.


Para mí Marieta es 'universal' (hablando de la península): por mi zona se oye. Pero Mariona sí te lo concedo generosamente..


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí *Mariuca *me priva...


----------



## elnickestalibre

Cariñosamente... Yo usaría mariquilla para llamar a María de forma afectiva. Aunque también son válidos los demás que te dieron.


----------



## Muchacha Del Sur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, Mariona y Marieta son los hipocorísticos habituales de María en zonas catalanoparlantes. *Marieta*, además, es el equivalente catalán al español *mariquita*, en todos los sentidos de término.


 
Joo ¡qué pena! Me suenan tan bien.. 



Adelaida Péndelton said:


> A mí *Mariuca *me priva...


 
Me suena bien Mariuca! Espero que no haya otro sentido peyorativo :/ Muchísimas gracias a todit@s


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> Joo ¡qué pena! Me suenan tan bien..



Nadie piensa en insultos o insectos cuando dice Marieta, créeme, ni siquiera en Cataluña, que es donde tiene doble sentido. Úsala libremente.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> Pero como hago si quiero hablar de forma afectiva/cariñosa con mi amiga que se llama Maríaaaa ??  No puedo llamarla María simplemente


 
¿Por que no?  Simplemente María . . . .


----------



## Calambur

> No me imagino llamar a una amiga que se llama María, "marica"


Hola, *Muchacha Del Sur*: parece que don Luis sí se lo _imaginaba_.

_Hermana *Marica*,_
_Mañana, que es fiesta,_
_No irás tú a la amiga_
_Ni yo iré a la escuela._ (Góngora -de su etapa de chacotón-)

Versión completa, aquí.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Muchacha Del Sur said:


> Muchas gracias!!!!
> Acaban de proponerme:
> *Marita*
> *Mariona*, *Marieta* (catalán).
> *Maruxa*, qui est passé en espagnol comme *Maruja* (gallego)
> *Maritxu* (pron. _Marítchou_ en vasco)
> 
> Pero según la Rae, acerca de Maruja:
> (Hipocorístico del n. p. _María_).
> 
> *1. *f. despect. coloq. Ama de casa de bajo nivel cultural.
> 
> Me gusta mucho Maruchi/cha


 
Yo voto por *Mary*

Maruca, Marucha, Maruja o Maru... por acá son diminutivos de *María Eugenia*


----------



## mirx

RaulCavazos said:


> Yo voto por *Mary*
> 
> Maruca, Marucha, Maruja o Maru... por acá son diminutivos de *María Eugenia*



 Y aparte suenan un tanto despectivos. A mí me gusta Mariquita, le caiga el saco a quien le caiga.


----------



## Calambur

mirx said:


> A mí me gusta Mariquita, le caiga el saco a quien le caiga.


A mí también.


----------



## Aviador

A mi catalana madre siempre la llamaron con los diminutivos de _Maruca y Maru_; a ningún pariente oí llamarla nunca _Marieta_, claro que eso fue en Chile.
Aquí, lo más normal son los diminutivos _Maruca_, _Maruja_, _Mari, Maru _y _Mariita_. Creo que no se me olvida ninguno.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

mirx said:


> A mí me gusta Mariquita, le caiga el saco a quien le caiga.


 
A una de las mejores amigas de mi mamá  la llamaban Mariquita, así que nunca me resultó extraño ese nombre. Al contrario, me gusta. 

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Un diminutivo muy corriente de María solía ser Maruja, (Maruxa o Maruxiña en Galicia) antes de que se utilizara peyorativamente para referirse a la típica ama de casa de clase media/baja que sólo piensa en la compra, la cocina y se pirra por los culebrones. En el País Vasco Mirentxu (de Miren, María). Pronunciado Mirenchu.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí también Marica.


----------



## Calambur

♫♪ Miña *Maruxina* aí chega o rato
pra comerche a punta do zapato... ♪♫

Traté de escribir lo que recuerdo de una canción, pero corríjanme, que no sé escribir en galego.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Marucha, Maruja, Marieta, Mariuca...

Joer, todos esos supuestos diminutivos (y digo supuestos porque no le veo nada de diminutivo) sí que son feos... Muy feos, y suenan algo despectivos, al menos por acá... También suenan como de señora mayor campesina... Lo desaconsejo totalmente. Por acá nadie llamaría así a una María (excepto, quizás, a algunas señoras mayores del campo).

Y ni hablar de "Marica" o "Mariquita" ... Eso jamás pasaría por mi mente.

Teóricamente el diminutivo correcto sería *Mariita *(o _*Mariecita*_, también). Y digo _teóricamente_ porque nunca lo he escuchado. Pero preferiría éste a cualquiera de los anteriores. Otra forma de llamarlas sería _*Mari*_. Pero prefiero *María*, tal cual.


----------



## Masuas

Que tal Marita?  Marieta suena muy italianizado. Claro que Marita podría ser ''pequeña Mara''.
Mariacita...Cita con María?
Mariela?  Podría ser abreviación de María Elena.
Mariquita es lo que se le llama a los ''maricas'' ( homosexuales superdelicados)
Verdad *elnickestalibre*?

Yo la llamaría  *María mía, muy familiar y cariñoso, pero es personal.*

*María, tu nombre principia en la palma de mi ''mano''.*


----------



## mirx

Me habeis recordado una canción popular mexicana.



> "Adios Mariquita linda,
> ya me voy porque tú ya no me quieres
> como yo te quiero a ti.
> Adios chaparrita chula".


Marco A. Jiménez.

Pues eso, que quizá en México suene publerino o anticuado pero a mí es la única que me gusta y que siento mexicana. Mari o Mary me recuerdan demasiado a las Maries agringadas a fuerza, como los Brians y Britneys de los que hablábamos hace unos días.


----------



## Masuas

LA CAUSA DE MIS DOLORES
EL AMOR DE MIS AMORES , EL PERFUME DE MIS FLORES, PARA SIEMPRE OLVIDARE...

Hay un nombre muy común en Bélgica ''Marieke'', que es una canción de Jacques Brel. También, y, me pregunto si Mariquita sea tal vez un diminutivo de la misma, adoptado* quizá* de tiempos de Maximiliano lo mismo que el Vals.

¿Sabes algo al respecto?


----------



## Bashti

Esa es una apuesta segura, Lurrezko. Al menos por aquí. A lo mejor lo de "chata" no es costumbre al otro lado del charco.


----------



## florbonita23

Todos me gustan, unos más que otros, pero Marieta, Marietita, Marita, me encantan, ya que buscas un diminutivo afectuoso.


----------



## Peón

Saúl Ortega said:


> Marucha, Maruja, Marieta, Mariuca...
> 
> Joer, todos esos supuestos diminutivos (y digo supuestos porque no le veo nada de diminutivo) sí que son feos... Muy feos, y suenan algo despectivos, al menos por acá... También suenan como de señora mayor campesina... Lo desaconsejo totalmente. Por acá nadie llamaría así a una María (excepto, quizás, a algunas señoras mayores del campo).


 
Pues no tiene nada de malo llamarse como una señora mayor campesina.

Curiosas las costumbres de cada pueblo. Aquí la clase alta y tradicional, esa clase que, aunque no lo crean, edita cada año el Libro Azul adonde presentan sus jóvenes casaderos y apenas puede admitir entre sus filas algún que otro apellido que no sea español, (lo que aquí es un verdadero problema porque gran parte de la población carece de dicho atributo), acostumbra (acostumbraba?) a usar muchos diminutivos o apodos que para el resto de los mortales o en otros países sonarían rídiculos, despectivos o insignificantes. Basta leer los avisos fúnebres del diario La Nación para conocer esos simpáticos nombres.
Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Peón said:


> Aquí la clase alta y tradicional [...] acostumbra (acostumbraba?) a usar muchos diminutivos o apodos que para el resto de los mortales o en otros países sonarían rídiculos, despectivos  o insignificantes.


Cierto, cierto ¡qué dada es esa clase alta a llamarse Pochola, Cuca, Maruchi o Titina! Pero, con todo, al final siempre me parece que una Sheila pierde ante ellos...

Me estaba preguntando si *Mariola *también entra dentro de estos diminutivos o forma parte de algún compuesto...


----------



## Peón

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Cierto, cierto ¡qué dada es esa clase alta a llamarse Pochola, Cuca, Maruchi o Titina! Pero, con todo, al final siempre *me parece que una Sheila pierde ante ellos..*.
> 
> ...


 

Claro, al igual que una Jennifer o una Jessica. Creo que al final me quedaré con las viejas  y conocidas *María*, *Mary, Marita o Maruca. *

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

Peón said:


> Claro, al igual que una Jennifer o una Jessica. Creo que al final me quedaré con las viejas  y conocidas *María*, *Mary, Marita o Maruca. *
> 
> Saludos.



Los nombres tales como Jennifer, Jessica,  Vanessa y Sheila, (pronunciado en español, para más inri) no son nada de clase alta en España. Resultan de lo más hortera. La gente de un cierto nivel llama a sus hijas María, Alejandra, Carlota, Ana, Cristina, así como nombres propios de cada región. Sigue habiendo Rocíos, Begoñas, Nurias, Almudenas, Pinos y Candelas. Menos mal.

Y la verdad es que también sigue habiendo cantidades ingentes de Marichus, Mariolas,  Maris, Maritas, Mirentxus y todos los que se han ido introduciendo en este hilo, salvo Mariquita y Maruja por las razones que ya se han expuesto. Lo cierto es que María es un nombre precioso y mejor dejarlo así.


----------



## Peón

Bashti said:


> Los nombres tales como Jennifer, Jessica, Vanessa y Sheila, (pronunciado en español, para más inri) no son nada de clase alta en España. Resultan de lo más hortera. La gente de un cierto nivel llama a sus hijas María, Alejandra, Carlota, Ana, Cristina, así como nombres propios de cada región. Sigue habiendo Rocíos, Begoñas, Nurias, Almudenas, Pinos y Candelas. Menos mal.


 
Justamente es lo que dijimos con *Adelaida.* El día que las clases altas empiecen a elegir Vanessa, Sheila, etc,. deberíamos empezar a preocuparnos. Aquí por supuesto que las clases elevadas tienen a *María* acompañado por otros como el nombre preferido.


----------



## Krach

Por lo menos en donde yo vivo, se usan dos diminituvos: Mariíta y Maricita. Aunque el más usado (y no es con mucha frecuencia) es el primero.


----------



## Escalador

Aquí Mariíta.


----------

